# Heads Up! Bailey Boaters



## krausedmb (Nov 3, 2004)

Is that one shortly after Deer Creek?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

No the one shortly after DEER CREEK was boatable over the middle at this level. This is new wood in the last significant drop on the run.

Kent


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hey Kent -*

What did you think the level was? Glad you are okay.

Here is more information as well: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/bailey-wood-24811.html


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Bailey gauge was reading 300 by the time Kent & I finished yesterday. Of course, that's not counting the feeder creek above dreamhouse or Deer Creek, so I wouldn't be amazed if it was around 360ish by the time we got to Mystery Eddy / Grand Finale. If someone finds himself or herself going right instead of left, and the water is high enough, you want to boof the log pretty close to the boulder. It worked for me anyway as that was about as far left as I could get by the time I saw Kent hitting the log.
*


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Phillips said:


> No the one shortly after DEER CREEK was boatable over the middle at this level. This is new wood in the last significant drop on the run.
> 
> Kent


 
Hey Kent, you got any plans for boating this weekend? I'm going to try for some Front Range action this weekend, give me a call if you're interested,
307-690-0480
Austin


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Out for this weekend. Had a family death and I'm currently in Oklahoma. Everybody have a good weekend and be safe out there. I'd be into some SSV tomorrow if anyone has time off and its not too big.

kent



Awoody said:


> Hey Kent, you got any plans for boating this weekend? I'm going to try for some Front Range action this weekend, give me a call if you're interested,
> 307-690-0480
> Austin


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

*log is gone*

We extracted the log today (actually a 20' piece of milled lumber). It took multiple Z drag attempts from different angles but the rapid is now clean. The lumber floated downstream a ways and self pinned underwater (about 2' deep at 300 cfs). Fyi, the gauge reading of 300 felt accurate today.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Out for this weekend. Had a family death and I'm currently in Oklahoma. Everybody have a good weekend and be safe out there. I'd be into some SSV tomorrow if anyone has time off and its not too big.
> 
> kent


Hey Kent, sorry to hear man. 
Tomorrow would work great for me on SSV, I have to drop some friends off at DIA at around 1:00 and could just head up toward Lyons after that, let me know if that would work for you


----------

